# Needing advice



## Jacinta (Australian) (Jun 24, 2021)

_Hey everyone ,  
What other exercises can I do to loose weight ? I’m appranetly stuck between 80-79 kgs at the moment and I don’t understand why it hasn’t gone lower then that . I’m on low carb and my nurse has put me on 1500 calories a day . I spoke to Mum and she thinks low carb isn’t working for me, but I think it’s cause of the calories . I don’t know , I’m annoyed and I want to loose weight . Please help . 
I can’t go swimming in Australia it’s winter an it’s freezing . Advice really needed _


----------



## Drummer (Jun 24, 2021)

You might be eating too  little - it is very common that once you drop below a level which doesn't provide enough nourishment that your metabolism slows down to conserve energy. It is why diets don't work.
Try eating more and see if your energy levels rise.


----------



## Jacinta (Australian) (Jun 24, 2021)

Drummer said:


> You might be eating too  little - it is very common that once you drop below a level which doesn't provide enough nourishment that your metabolism slows down to conserve energy. It is why diets don't work.
> Try eating more and see if your energy levels rise.


Hey drummer Thankyou for the advice, I ate a massive breakfast this morning and my energy levels were up , I’ll defiantly do this aswell . I think my size food is small or I find if I have a bigger meal it looks a lot . When I go for a salad at subway its large and I don’t know if it was Normal or not but last time I had it I couldn’t finish it , different people put in different amounts and I think this time a chick added a lot and I ended up finishing for dinner is that normal ? It’s only happened once .


----------



## Drummer (Jun 24, 2021)

I have never eaten anything from Subway so I am not familiar with their serving sizes, but I know that the serving sizes on packets is far less than I eat, but then, I only eat twice a day at most so its very different from the standard three meals and snacks regime which seems to be the expected one.
I can only suggest sticking to low carb, as that helps so many people, and eating enough to keep you in good health. It might seem extravagant to have - for instance, steak and mushrooms with stir fry for breakfast - but as it means I don't need to think about food all day it is worth it.
I regularly put joints of meat and some home made stock in a slow cooker so it is ready when I return home. Some frozen veges, melted with hot water can be put into the cooker once the meat is removed and then the cooker put on high until needed. I have an insulated serving dish for the meat to 'rest' in so it doesn't get cold whilst it waits.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 28, 2021)

What sorts of things do you like doing @Jacinta (Australian) ?

Are you an outdoorsy person? Even walking can be very effective if you keep to a good pace, and particularly if you include hills. Are you a social type who would benefit from a group for mutual encouragement? There are Nordic Walking groups all over the UK - not sure if it’s reached Aus yet?

How about dancing? Gardening? DIY? Learn a new sport? A martial art? A team sport?

It really helps, if you can find something you enjoy, and especially if there are others alongside you to keep you going


----------



## Jacinta (Australian) (Jun 29, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> What sorts of things do you like doing @Jacinta (Australian) ?
> 
> Are you an outdoorsy person? Even walking can be very effective if you keep to a good pace, and particularly if you include hills. Are you a social type who would benefit from a group for mutual encouragement? There are Nordic Walking groups all over the UK - not sure if it’s reached Aus yet?
> 
> ...


Hello everydayupsanddowns
 I enjoy a lot of different activities which I have been doing here and there , been watching to not over do it either. My problem is I can still run but not like I could use to before I had my ankle injury a couple of years ago, after fixing that through surgery they did say it won’t be able to go back to normal which I have accepted through out the years but I still give it a red hot go no matter what .  I been doing all sorts of things and been keeping semi busy and that’s been helping me out a lot . I went to my doctor today and she has even noticed an said I’m doing extremely well , the change of diet , the life style changes and exercises, as she did add in running into the mix . I use to be a runner in primary and high school , I miss those days . I would run everywhere . I also do gardening aswell which what led me to do a horticulture course last year and that was amazing . I love being outdoors it’s basically that nothing else matters and you don’t have to focus on anything but the outdoors .


----------

